# Best brands of yarn?



## Grae Sparrowkin (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi! I am new to the forums. I wondered what the best brands/types of yarn to use for brushing are? I need to make a "wow-ing" tail for myself, extra fluffy on the bottom. I have made a couple tails over the years and have found it difficult to find a good brand of yarn to use that will yield soft fur with minimal shedding and little to no kinking. I will be brushing most likely with either a bristled or slicker brush. It's about a month until my Halloween debut, so I need to know soon here!

mew.

~Sparrowkin


----------



## Bir (Sep 7, 2011)

The best types of yarn to use have any of the following ingredients:

Acrylic, wool, silk

Stay away from cotton.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 10, 2011)

Cotton don't stretch as good either.


Tho I'm tempted to use some of that bamboo yarn I've seen. It's so soft <:3cc

_How do they do it?_


----------

